# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > آموزش: جزوه آموزشی ساختمان داده

## farazgroup

اینبار تمامی منابع موجود واحد ساختمان داده را برای شما بازدیدکنندگان محترم قرار دادیم امیدواریم که مشکلات درسی شما از این بابت رفع گردد .ادامه جهت دانلود

----------

